# installing OS on laptop with dos and new cdrom drive



## dinesh (May 14, 2003)

i purchased a COMPAQ ARMADA 7380 DMT from ebay and this laptop has no operating system (windows)and has works on MSDOS.the laptop had no CDROM drive and had only a swapable floppy drive.i purchased a CDROM drive and have installed it and also i got the driver for the CDROM drive and have installed it,but i still dont see the cdrom drive working .what do i do from here to make the cdrom drive work so that i can install windows with the cdrom drive.some one told me something about BIOS how do i see the bios what command or simply how do i get the cdrom drive to work to run the windows cd.pls explain it as i am not familiar with MSDOS and laptops.i am thanking in advance for your help cos it is very important for me. (it doesnt show any BIOS and what driver should i use for this it kind of doesnt reply and ask for driver sometimes pls help


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

How do you know it's not working, did you already try using it? Please elaborate.

HexStar


----------

